# Aspire Nautilus



## Gizmo (5/2/14)

I see eciggies.co.za is stocking the highly anticipated aspire nautilus. We will also be bringing them in but only next month we will get them in. Anyway just a head-sup to you guys if you wanted to try it.. Getting rave reviews.


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/2/14)

I got the chance to vape on one yesterday, its a solid little tank that with airflow control and vapes like a champ but my wallet is a bit light and it told me no. Would be interested to see how it compares to the Aerotank. The Aspire's build quality is certainly better than what I've seen on Kanger products, the tank is a substantial piece of glass.


----------



## Xero (6/2/14)

I actually got both and will be vaping them head to head over the weekend
I'll post my thoughts but so far I have to admit to liking the Nautilus a lot


----------



## Gizmo (6/2/14)

Great to hear. Then I will bring them in, pricing will be better then eciggies no doubt.


----------



## Xero (6/2/14)

That won't be hard 
The tank is pretty good, the only drawback is that its BIG, so anyone looking for a slimline setup probably won't consider one.
Maybe consider bringing in less than 50 at first if possible


----------



## Gizmo (6/2/14)

50 was the exact number I was thinking lol  

But good to hear. If you guys could post some photos would be great to see how it looks on say a SVD or something?


----------



## Xero (6/2/14)

I'll post some pictures as soon as I have the time


----------



## RIEFY (7/2/14)

here is some pics. I have been testing this on a mech and it works beautifully. flavor is good th is ok. vapor is awesome .like someone mentioned this tank is huge. I would not use it on 18650 mods. here some pics and some vapor pics this battery was at 3.6volts when I took the vapor pic












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

Wow, amazing pics. Looks good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/2/14)

i wish i could make clouds like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (7/2/14)

Riaz said:


> i wish i could make clouds like that


Easy, get one from VapeKing as soon as they get stock  Seriously though, that thing looks sweet!


----------



## Riaz (7/2/14)

SunRam said:


> Easy, get one from VapeKing as soon as they get stock  Seriously though, that thing looks sweet!



i wish

i just got a russian yesterday, wont be buying anything for a while now (or atleast thats what i make myself believe after every item ive bought)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (7/2/14)

Riaz said:


> i wish
> 
> i just got a russian yesterday, wont be buying anything for a while now (or atleast thats what i make myself believe after every item ive bought)


I know, always something new out there, it's become more of a hobby of mine, than anyting else.


----------

